# Three hooded agouti males in London



## ratus (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,

I have three hooded agouti male rats, 1 year old. They belonged to my girlfriend who abandoned them after we broke up and she moved out. I am incapable of giving them the attention and care she gave them and I was wondering if a rat lover would be willing to adopt them. I thought about giving them to a rescue centre, but it feels really wrong to do that. I would prefer for them to have a loving guardian who could give them care and a good life. 










thanks
Ian


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Ian, this is mainly a US/CAN based forum so I'm not sure how many hits you'll get. I'm near London (Herts) and there are always people around the London area looking for rats. If you haven't already tried, post this on the forum Fancy Rats. It's UK based and has a huge member base.

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/

Those boys are so cute I can't imagine anyone not being able to say yes to taking them on. I would, if I wasn't cutting back on my numbers


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

I dropped you an email about them 
Very handsome boys!


----------

